# Oil min sign showing!!!!



## alanstotty (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi,

The min oil light has come on.

How long can I drive this? 
I have a 40 mile drive home, will that be ok?
Do I need to get oil in as soon as possible?
Can I put any oil in or does it need to be the synthetic stuff?

Should this have happened as I had it serviced less than 4000 miles from Audi?

Thanks.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

DO NOT DRIVE THE CAR. Get some oil in ASAP how far did you go with the light on  
DAZ


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Don't drive it! Check the dip stick but my guess is that if the min oil light came on then the oil is way lower than will register on the dip stick and that is a bad, bad thing!


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

If you drive it with the light on you risk killing the engine and thats going to cost thousands....

Get someone at work to give you a lift to Halfords and get some oil - these engines unfortunately do not tolerate low oil pressures.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Mine was half way down the marker on the dipstick and that got me concerned enough to go to get some as soon as possible.
It had used about half a litre in around a year (10k miles)

Do not overfill it when you get some!

You need 5W-30, something like Castrol Edge is a good choice.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

SHould be saying... "HELLO WORK MATE, do me a favour and take me to the petrol station for some oil" :roll: a melted engine isn't a cheap proposition...


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I've done 40 miles with the light on. Was stuck on the m5 no choice really, pouring rain.

Stopped at services and topped up. See whether there is any on the dipstick.

I always carry a litre in the boot since then. And yes there is no reason why this shouldn't happen 4000 miles after a service. Only 1 litre will fill it from min to max. TT can use up to a litre every 2000 miles, so you got lucky you lasted that long. Mine doesn't.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Remember to check your oil monthly at the very least!

Best to check it every week or two as some 1.8 Audi lumps use a fair bit of oil.

I try and ensure mine is always at the top marker.

It's good practice to keep it at the upper level in case something nasty like a stone hits and punctures the sump, you have that little bit longer to get to the side of the road and switch off without frying the engine!


----------



## alanstotty (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks people.......... it happens on the day I am working off site.

Will try to find a halfords or Audi garage as close to Knowsley as possible. Anyone know?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Mate any petrol station should be fine.

Castrol 5w-30 or 0w-30 will be fine. About £16 a litre from garage.


----------



## alanstotty (Jul 25, 2006)

I rather pay £16 than £5000 :?

Have a choice of 4.5 miles to Halfords or 1.6 miles to Tesco. Choices, choices............which one?


----------



## paul_cymru (Mar 22, 2006)

I appreciate that oil should be added asap, but isn't the low oil warning displayed as either yellow or red on the DIS, depending on how low it is ... yellow being a warning, red being critical? :?

Our A6 brought up a yellow oil level warning a few months back, the wife pulled off the motorway, and I drove 30 miles to meet her with some oil ... the oil level wasn't quite on the minimum of the dip stick, I added about 1/4 litre to take it half way.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Did it just come on?

If so you should easily make either.

I know it's risky and you shouldn't do it but I've had to do the distance when I made the same mistae. Well alot more tbh.

Having said this I'm no mechanic so not offering to fix it if it goes tits up.

Taxi? 4.5 miles? cheap... Mate give you a lift?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

the closest audi too u is Liverpool little bit of a trek............... its in the center


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Hark said:


> I always carry a litre in the boot since then.


I always carry a litre or even 2 wedged in with the spare wheel. I'm using about a litre every 1000 - 1500 depending on driving.


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

The manual says that the yellow warning is fine as long as you refill it asap. Red means that your in trouble and should stop the engine turning immediately!

TBH if you are forced to it says you can put something close to 5w -30 in if you can't find the right stuff but you'll have to drain it out again at a later date for the proper stuff.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

sean.ui said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > I always carry a litre in the boot since then.
> ...


Something not right there I think mate. :?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hark said:


> sean.ui said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


ditto that... thats like a liter every month.... if your going through oil that quick you won't need a service... the oil isn't in there long enough to get used... Is it leaking or have you got some smoke out of the exhaust????? Seems rather odd that... whats your millage??? would kinda expect it if your on 150k+ but i'm on 90k and don't use about half a liter in 9months :roll: and my motto is drive it like you stole it !!!


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

I had a very small leak from my cam cover gasket that saw me use a litre every few thousand miles, I couldn't find the leak but luckily Wak knew where to look :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I had the light come on a few weeks ago and I nearly sh*t myself  got straight home .5 miles and then popped up to local garage next morning and was topped up for free, only about 5 miles and they said it was off the dipstick  really need to check more frequently and get some to keep in the boot. I suppose it's because I have only had to top it up twice in 2 years that I don't think about it enough.

Bloody hell a litre per 1000-1500 miles, do you have an RX8 engine conversion  that doesn't sound right.

Charlie


----------

